# can any tell from the pic what i will need for this?



## alexsh (Oct 15, 2005)

:thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: 
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/axshamus/album?.dir=/5bdc

thanks in advance


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

1. You need to post in the proper forum.
2. you need a body shop. that's a $4500 dent. requires frame pulling, and the entire front end to be replaced. not something you can fix in your garage without thousands more in tools.


----------



## alexsh (Oct 15, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> 1. You need to post in the proper forum.
> 2. you need a body shop. that's a $4500 dent. requires frame pulling, and the entire front end to be replaced. not something you can fix in your garage without thousands more in tools.



sorry if i was unclear, i meant tool wise and parts wise. i did make a similar post in a diff section. thanks matt


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

A good body shop


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> A good body shop


Agreed. Let someone do it that knows what they need. Because what you will need in tools, will most likely double in cost of replacement parts.

Thats an easy $4k in parts, paint, and labor, like stated above.


----------

